# Ajuda na Escolha de Estação Metereológica



## pauloms (5 Set 2008 às 00:46)

Olá a todos,

Estou a considerar a compra de uma La Crosse WS3500. Acham que para um "novato" é boa escolha ou há melhor (para o preço) no mercado?

VOu necessitar de 4 pontos de medição da temperatura e humidade. Para além disto, no futuro, vai-me dar jeito ter um anemómetro no exterior.

Abraço


----------



## romeupaz (10 Set 2008 às 18:29)

Comprei esta e fiquei muito satisfeito. WMR100

E por este preço 172€ + despesas de envio ~9€ 

http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B146234/cid/6042/Oregon_Scientific_WMR100/


----------



## Perfect Storm (16 Set 2008 às 20:47)

romeupaz disse:


> Comprei esta e fiquei muito satisfeito. WMR100
> 
> E por este preço 172€ + despesas de envio ~9€
> 
> http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B146234/cid/6042/Oregon_Scientific_WMR100/



Boa Noite!!
Como está a funcionar? Estava a pensar comprar uma igual, mas a um preço maior! 299 mais portes!! Penso que o preço que conseguiste é muito bom comparado com algumas ofertas que procurei na net


----------



## Minho (16 Set 2008 às 22:59)

Já foram à MediaMarkt? Lá costuma ter a WMR100 à venda.


----------



## ACalado (17 Set 2008 às 12:47)

Minho disse:


> Já foram à MediaMarkt? Lá costuma ter a WMR100 à venda.



No mediamarkt custam 199euros já liguei para lá, em portugal a mais barata é mesmo na REDCOON. Por acaso até mandei vir uma  só estou á espera dela pois esta demorada a entrega


----------



## Perfect Storm (17 Set 2008 às 18:53)

Na rebelio também fica por 182 com postes. A diferença é de 17 para a mediamarkt que para efeitos de garantia e segurança não custa a dar. Podemos testar e devolver mais facilmente.


----------

